# So Who's Surprised?



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 31, 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg says his employees refer to his intense attention as 'the Eye of Sauron' after the menacing, flaming eye in 'The Lord of the Rings'


In "The Lord of the Rings" films, the eye is depicted as a flaming, disembodied eye and a metaphor for evil that watches over Middle-earth.




www.google.com


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 31, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Mark Zuckerberg says his employees refer to his intense attention as 'the Eye of Sauron' after the menacing, flaming eye in 'The Lord of the Rings'
> 
> 
> In "The Lord of the Rings" films, the eye is depicted as a flaming, disembodied eye and a metaphor for evil that watches over Middle-earth.
> ...


I would say amazon's too because they don't ever let you use the privy.




CL


----------



## Elthir (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm surprised about something else.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 1, 2022)

Don't keep us in suspense! 😳

Did it have something to do with your breakfast? Either first or second?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 1, 2022)

I'd like to hear more about third breakfast


----------

